#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Google rolls out its new explore section for Google Maps!

## Helena

Google has rolled out a major redesign in Google Maps *Explore section for both the Android and IOS devices*.This update makes it easier 
for users to find restaurants and other places to visit according to their preferences.This new feature lets you to search into categories like places or upcoming events on which you might want more details about .
A new tab named *For You* is also available in the update, which seems similar to a news feed about local restaurants.


Finally the brand new digital tour guide is now all yours! :Embarrassment: 
*Care to Share your experience on this new update.*

----------

